# What tips or tricks have you found to speed up or make your job easier?



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Trying to get some discussion threads going. Only getting about 1-2 new threads a week. What tips or tricks have you picked up to make certain jobs easier? In my truck I save a lot of gas by coasting a lot. Down hills I rarely press the gas, I coast to stop signs and try to avoid any hard brakes. It really adds up and helps me get pretty good mileage.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I've found being prepared helps. Which means having the supplies you need ready at all times. A mapping program. Detailed notes and cheat sheets. Using Siri on my iPad or iPhone to record and type out my bids, dimensions etc.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh yeah, GPS was one of the best investments I've ever made for this job.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i carry a digital recorder and chat with it announcing location and WO number before proceeding . 2 cameras at all times lotsa batteries . 12 to 120 volt converter makes checking operation of sumps much quicker than firing the genny up . making landfills favorites in my gps , when you pass them or are close they show up in the map. pay a little more for better employees 
pay very close attention to service intervals on equipment . also firing said equipment up before leaving the shop . PRE FLIGHT LIGHTS AND BRAKES ON TRUCKS AND TRAILERS DOT is the devil in NY 
training 
right now we are winting , no show Mo hops out of the truck grabs the air lines fires the compressor proceeds into the property and heads for the high point of water , Josh ( J money ) grabs the garden hose and goes for the HWT Broke Mike ( thats me ) has the camera and keys and im taking pics as we proceed 

we can generally get set up and water moving in under 5 minutes 

so fluidity we save time because we are fluid


----------



## Pro-Preservation (Aug 24, 2012)

I found that having a system helps but making a checklist is key it is a friendly reminder it also helps with my workers (priceless when training people). Furthermore, having everything u need on truck is a money saver less trips more money its pretty simple. Like a few others I started with no money a few times I had to barrow gas money just to get there but I have started to profit. 

At a young age, I was told: There are two types of people in this world those that find reasons a job can't get done.. Then there are those that get it done no matter what what the reasons..! That has been proven time and time again. Good luck and make it happen.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Pro-Preservation said:


> I found that having a system helps but making a checklist is key it is a friendly reminder it also helps with my workers (priceless when training people). Furthermore, having everything u need on truck is a money saver less trips more money its pretty simple. Like a few others I started with no money a few times I had to barrow gas money just to get there but I have started to profit.
> 
> At a young age, I was told: There are two types of people in this world those that find reasons a job can't get done.. Then there are those that get it done no matter what what the reasons..! That has been proven time and time again. Good luck and make it happen.


Yeah, I have a pretty impressive set of 20V Dewalt tools I'm going to be pawning unfortunately but I don't use them.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Pro-Preservation said:


> I found that having a system helps but making a checklist is key it is a friendly reminder it also helps with my workers (priceless when training people). Furthermore, having everything u need on truck is a money saver less trips more money its pretty simple. Like a few others I started with no money a few times I had to barrow gas money just to get there but I have started to profit.
> 
> At a young age, I was told: There are two types of people in this world those that find reasons a job can't get done.. Then there are those that get it done no matter what what the reasons..! That has been proven time and time again. Good luck and make it happen.


amen


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I have everything compartmentalized, a tote for wints, a tote for securing and a tote for janitorials. JUst grab abd go. Some redundency of tools but it makes so you can replenish and always be ready to go at t eh drop of a hat. Also a shop vac with a swampcooler filter wrapped around the canister in the shopvac. It WILL SUCK the carpet off the floor then you can use your expensive vac for the detailed work. Also the swamp cooler will washout and it does NOT cost you 15 clams per wack it is 2.50 per filter Look here http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=12&page=3 and look at teh rest of the thread good intel from many different sources


----------



## EddieR (Oct 24, 2012)

I have many different tips on how to make this job easier. here are a few

The golden rule of trashouts is " its not debris if you cant see it" which means its alot easier to find hiding spots inside the house to put stuff instead of carrying it all the way to the dumpster, u-haul truck or whatever....this can be especially effective when cleaning out basements where there is a ton of stuff.....anything long and thin can usually always be hidden up in the ceiling of basements...just slide it up there under the supports or drop ceiling and walla aslong as you take your after pics somewhat low it wont be seen! I once had to clean out a basement that had flooded bad and there was one large room with a bar that had that click together fake wood flooring, well when it flooded this click together flooring came unclicked and was floating in the water. after we pumped it out we got the approval to remove debris and those wood flooring strips were so waterlogged and heavy we just took some ceiling panels down and slid them all up in the framing than put the panels back in place.....funny thing is some other contractors got the approval to gut the basement so they had to remove it all when they gutted it. they must have been pissed! 

Another tip I have is for roof leaks, if you are like me and lazy and dont feel like taking your ladder off of your truck to get up there and take pics just carry a spray can of kilz with you and aslong as the roof leak isnt that bad just paint over the water spots on the ceiling and take pics after showing the ceilings in stain free condition. that way if the roof leak is discovered later down the road you wont be held reliable because you took photos of the ceilings being in good shape.


When performing Janitorial/Maid Services one thing i do is just take a picture of yourself vacuuming but dont even bother plugging it in or actually doing it, just make sure to keep the end of the cord out of the picture. I do this alot and even make vacuum noises with my mouth while doing it....If the carpet is noticeably dirty just carry one of those push broom things with you that has the rollers under it and traps dirt. I find them to be quite effective and its alot easier than unloading and starting a generator to power a vacuum..... This one really only applies to houses with no power though.

Dont take any **** from the neighbors. I used to be nice when I started but eventually I got sick of them being so nosy i dont deal with it anymore....when I pull into a driveway and grandpa comes over and asks me "can i help you?" i just look at him and say " no can i help you?" and if they ask what i am doing I simply respond with " my job" 

Another good tip i have is if you are a sub-contracor and get paid by the hour and not by the job like me, than you should know the golden rule is "work smarter not harder" Sometimes I am in a hurry to get home because I have a hot date or whatever so one thing you can do is make things look like they are already done. for example sometimes i dont feel like unloading all my stuff to do a wint so I have fake winterization signs with some other companys name on them that i carry with me and I post them all around and splash a little antifreeze and take pics showing the wint already competed. sometimes i am nice and atleast open the valve on the water tank so atleast it drains somewhat. Another thing you can do is heat up a joint on the copper piping and make it seperate, than take a pic showing the "freeze damage" now you cant blow out the lines! makes things alot easier


Another one if you get paid by the hour like me if you get to a place and its gross and theres a ton of stuff so you dont want to trash it out or whatever, just make fake poo and put it all around the house and take pictures of it and tell the bank theres too much human waste its unsafe and haz mat has to clean it out.....fake poo is easy to make by using brown play do or brown food coloring and peanut butter. you can even put some toilet paper laying next to it to make it look legit for the photo...


I guess thats it for now but I will post some more later after supper


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

EddieR said:


> I have many different tips on how to make this job easier. here are a few
> 
> The golden rule of trashouts is " its not debris if you cant see it" which means its alot easier to find hiding spots inside the house to put stuff instead of carrying it all the way to the dumpster, u-haul truck or whatever....this can be especially effective when cleaning out basements where there is a ton of stuff.....anything long and thin can usually always be hidden up in the ceiling of basements...just slide it up there under the supports or drop ceiling and walla aslong as you take your after pics somewhat low it wont be seen! I once had to clean out a basement that had flooded bad and there was one large room with a bar that had that click together fake wood flooring, well when it flooded this click together flooring came unclicked and was floating in the water. after we pumped it out we got the approval to remove debris and those wood flooring strips were so waterlogged and heavy we just took some ceiling panels down and slid them all up in the framing than put the panels back in place.....funny thing is some other contractors got the approval to gut the basement so they had to remove it all when they gutted it. they must have been pissed!
> 
> ...






You're the kind that gets busted hard by the QC inspectors among us. 
And one day you'll have a mother of all charge backs.
And you'll deserve every penny they withhold from you.


We really don't need such worthless work ethic and low end hacks ruining contractors every where reputation!


----------



## EddieR (Oct 24, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I think I passed by you on my way home last night.


 
that is a good one, however I have never really dumped anything illegally. My company usually gets us dumpsters and I have a company credit card so when stuff does actually make it out of the house and to the truck it goes to the dump. However this gave me a idea for another helpfull tip......if you are doing a trashout and there is alot of paint cans and chemicals that you cant dispose of without being caught simply look for a drain in the basement to pour everything down. Sometimes you have to unthread one of those big 4'' plugs and dump it down there but it makes those paint cans a heck of alot lighter! 

Another tip I have is for grass cuts. they can be really annoying esepcially ones that are on hills, big lots, etc....a simple way to not have to do any work is to take photos of the yard than take your tape measure and bend the end so it reads less than it really is and take a photo of the grass being less than 2'' and no need to cut....aslong as the actualy grass height is below 4'' the bank wont be able to tell how tall it really is just by looking at the photos of the yard

Another tip for grass cuts i have is if you dont feel like doing it take a bunch of tree branches from the woods and put it on the grass in the middle of the yard. now take a photo of it and update it as cannot mow due to debris in way. if they approve your bid to go back adn remove them just go back and put them back in the woods and update it as they were already gone upon arrival.....if there is no tree branches available use whatever you can find at the property.


In high crime areas do not post window tags on the front of the houses. try and post them on the side of the house where they cannot be seen from the street...when those junkies see a house with tags all over the doors and windows they know right there that its vacant and they will keep breaking in and creating more work for you.


Here is a good tip for reo initial service work orders which is when you have to meet the realtor at the property and change locks etc....When I meet the agent and change locks if the house is empty and has no personals I am suppose to do the trashout, sales clean etc...however that takes time and I dont have much of that so I carry "personals" in my work truck with me such as broken laptops, radios, stuff that looks like its worth money. I than wait for the realtor to leave and than i place it in the house and take pictures of it showing personals at the property. this way i dont have to do the trashout or sales clean! ( atleast untill they approve it which takes 90 days)...... 

Here are a couple good tips for bolt boarding windows. I personally hate bolt boarding windows , i would rather clean a dirty crapper than bolt board a window. If you get to a property and a window is broken and it is defenitly going to be visible in your photos just look around for a piece of plywood or some sort of boards and just screw board it. than take a picture of the window being "previously" boarded by another contractor and give them a bid to correctly bolt board which they most likely will never approve because it is secure. If you want to really speed up the process of cutting sheets of plywood to size throw out your circular saw, grow a pair and bust out the chainsaw. You wont believe how fast a chainsaw can rip a piece of plywood to size. After you do the first one if you need more just trace it out and keep cutting.


I guess thats it for now but im sure I will be adding a few more soon.:thumbsup:


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

EddieR said:


> I have many different tips on how to make this job easier. here are a few
> 
> The golden rule of trashouts is " its not debris if you cant see it" which means its alot easier to find hiding spots inside the house to put stuff instead of carrying it all the way to the dumpster, u-haul truck or whatever....this can be especially effective when cleaning out basements where there is a ton of stuff.....anything long and thin can usually always be hidden up in the ceiling of basements...just slide it up there under the supports or drop ceiling and walla aslong as you take your after pics somewhat low it wont be seen! I once had to clean out a basement that had flooded bad and there was one large room with a bar that had that click together fake wood flooring, well when it flooded this click together flooring came unclicked and was floating in the water. after we pumped it out we got the approval to remove debris and those wood flooring strips were so waterlogged and heavy we just took some ceiling panels down and slid them all up in the framing than put the panels back in place.....funny thing is some other contractors got the approval to gut the basement so they had to remove it all when they gutted it. they must have been pissed!
> 
> ...


Can't tell if you're serious


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Backwell said:


> Can't tell if you're serious


:blink: you cant be serious


----------

